# 2005 Brute Force 650 sra timing



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

I tore down both cylinders of the engine to replace cyl, rod,piston,rings, going to install timing chains and need help, I get #1cyl on tdc and time and then rotate till #2cyl gets tdc then time it?


----------

